# crossmember



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

how long would it take to replace a crossmember


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably around 6 to 8 hrs. Definitely not a minor job.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

hi, sorry to revive an old thread but i have a question.... I also looked this up but i just want a little bit of clarity. Its about jacking up my car, somewhere in a thread about best places to jack it up under it said the crossmember but since im replacing my crossmember I would place it on the frame rails right? could anyone tell me where they are located? I attempted to change out my crossmember but when I put my jack stands and lowered it started to crush it so i just decided to do it another day. The rail i put it on was located about 8-12 inch. from the outer edge of the car, was this the frame rail? it had some metal (gas lines?) about 4 of them running right beside it. and it was on passanger rear side?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the motor/tranny removed from the car? If not, you'll have to support the motor under the oil pan.

Here's a picture of the jack points:


----------

